# Duda con funcionamiento del telefono



## aliteroid (Mar 28, 2011)

Saludos a todos recurro a ustedes para solicitarles informacion respecto a telefonos fijos.
La vewrdad es que quiero experimentar con estos aparatos pero no tengo idea de como es su funcionamiento interno, he buscado mucho y no encuentro nada que detalle su funcionamiento electronico, si alguien tiene informacion agradeceria mucho su colaboracion

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Abr 30, 2011)

harto tarde me di cuenta de tu consulta 

Yo si sé... pero a ver si aun lo deseas saber y si es el caso, que cosa en particular.

Atento


----------



## MacPerez (May 1, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> harto tarde me di cuenta de tu consulta
> 
> Yo si sé... pero a ver si aun lo deseas saber y si es el caso, que cosa en particular.
> 
> Atento



Hola *DATAGENIUS:*

Yo sí que estoy interesado. También he buscado mucho y no he encontrado gran cosa. ¿Sabes alguna web donde pueda informarme?

¡Gracias!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (May 1, 2011)

no.. 

Pero tal vez pueda responder algunas dudas específicas, como principio de funcionamiento, el discado, el Ring, etc.


----------



## sak83 (Jun 16, 2011)

por si te sirve de algo...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSTN


----------



## astr0b0y (Ago 9, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> no..
> 
> Pero tal vez pueda responder algunas dudas específicas, como principio de funcionamiento, el discado, el Ring, etc.



una consulta:  si el cable que llega a las casas solamente tiene dos hilos...como es que se puede realizar una comunicacion en ambos sentidos..TX/RX ???

otra pregunta: como es que la alimentacion (energia) puede pasar por el mismo cable que es usado para llevar la voz ??

saludos.


----------



## johncaro12 (Ago 9, 2011)

astr0b0y dijo:


> una consulta:  si el cable que llega a las casas solamente tiene dos hilos...como es que se puede realizar una comunicacion en ambos sentidos..TX/RX ???
> saludos.



mmm... pense que tenian 4...
pero de tener dos uno debe ser para la transmision y el otro para la recepcion, sin usar cables de alimentacion Vcc y Gnd...


----------



## mcrven (Ago 10, 2011)

johncaro12 dijo:


> mmm... pense que tenian 4...
> pero de tener dos uno debe ser para la transmision y el otro para la recepcion, sin usar cables de alimentacion Vcc y Gnd...



Respuesta incorrecta querido Watson...

Las señales de audio del micrófono y del auricular están desfasadas una respecto de la otra, pero viajan simultáneamente.

Saludos:


----------



## astr0b0y (Ago 10, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Respuesta incorrecta querido Watson...
> 
> Las señales de audio del micrófono y del auricular están desfasadas una respecto de la otra, pero viajan simultáneamente.
> 
> Saludos:



entonces son dos señales desfasadas?
pero como?..desfasadas en el tiempo o en la frecuencia?
entonces debe haber algun circuito interno que se encarga de realizar ese desfase?
alguien sabe como funciona la tx-rx en el telefono...si solamente hay un par de hilos?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 10, 2011)

astr0b0y dijo:


> entonces son dos señales desfasadas?
> pero como?..desfasadas en el tiempo o en la frecuencia?
> entonces debe haber algun circuito interno que se encarga de realizar ese desfase?
> alguien sabe como funciona la tx-rx en el telefono...si solamente hay un par de hilos?



Hola Amigos, esperen un momento, aclaremos esto.
En un sistema de telefonia analogo como el que comentan, funciona de esta manera.
1ro. Se utiliza 1 par de hilos, bien, en este par de hilos la compañia telefonica entrega una tension de aprox. 50V. 
Luego, cuando uno "descuelga la linea" como quien dice la misma cae a un valor de 8V. aprox. debido a una Resistencia interna en el equipo (telefono) que es conectada a la linea tel., bien, de esta manera la compañia, detecta que un abonado entro en el sistema, inmediatamente la misma envia un "tono" de 1Khz. advirtiendo al abonado que puede "marcar". Cuando la comunicacion con otro interlocutor se ha realizado la linea mantiene 8V. mencionados anteriormente, sobre esa misma tension se "superpone" el audio de ambos interlocutores. Para que el sistema trabaje correctamente, el audio se acopla y desacopla con condensadores, para evitar el paso de "corriente continua". La fuente de alimentacion de la linea posee filtros, para evitar la inyeccion de audio a la misma. 
No existen señales Tx y Rx!!!, tampoco se encuentran desfasadas las señales, ambos auriculares quedan a merced de reproducir el audio circundante en la linea y ambos microfonos inyectan señal preamplificadas a la misma.-


----------



## mcrven (Ago 11, 2011)

astroboy, aquí tienes mucha info sobre telefonía:

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/telephonesignaling.htm

Espero te sea de utilidad.

Saludos:


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ago 11, 2011)

astr0b0y dijo:


> una consulta:  si el cable que llega a las casas solamente tiene dos hilos...como es que se puede realizar una comunicacion en ambos sentidos..TX/RX ???
> 
> otra pregunta: como es que la alimentacion (energia) puede pasar por el mismo cable que es usado para llevar la voz ??
> 
> saludos.



 Hola astroboy, buena pregunta. Gudino ya te aclaró en parte el mecanismo de comunicación, deja ver si lo puedo explicar más didácticamente.

Mientras te comunicas por teléfono, tu voz y la de tu interlocutor se manifiestan sobre la línea telefónica como pequeñas perturbaciones de voltaje. Así como te explicaron, los 8v son de corriente continua, sobre la cual viajan las ondas sonoras tuyas y las de la otra persona convertidas en pequeñas ondas de corriente alterna se presentan sobre la tensión continua.

Un dibujito para que quede más claro:






Unos filtros dentro del teléfono permiten que tu propia voz se cancele o se oiga muy poco, de tal forma de que puedas oír a tu interlocutor. Para anular tu voz, el teléfono usa tu señal y la aplica a tu auricular con fase opuesta, por tanto se restan las variaciones de tu voz solo en tu auricular (Rx) y pueden salir sin alteración a la línea para ser oídas por la otra persona. Lo mismo le sucede a tu interlocutor, las variaciones de su voz son canceladas para su auricular y enviadas por la línea telefónica, las que llegan sin problemas a tu auricular y así tu lo puedes oír 

En el dibujo, los bloques en amarillo y celeste son las cápsulas Tx o micrófonos; los bloques con una F representan el filtro de voz; y para ambos extremos están los parlantes o cápsulas receptoras RX

Capitchi ????


----------



## astr0b0y (Ago 11, 2011)

muchas gracias...voy a tener que procesar toda esa info.  

y todo esto tendra algo que ver con los circuitos hybridos ??
y para el caso de telefonia movil obviamente toda la teoria del telefono fijo es completamente diferente no?

hare nuevas preguntas segun vaya procesando la info.

gracias....saludos


----------



## matijuarez (Ago 11, 2011)

Roberto y datagenius muy buenas explicaciones,lo unico un par de dudas..los 50 volt si son de corriente continua deberian tener una caida de tension considerable al final de la linea,es asi?trae algun problema aparejado?otra pregunta es si las señales de audio la de las dos personas,estan codificadas digitalmente o si yo saco una muestra de esa señal y la veo directamente con un osciloscopio veria la grafica de las señales de las voces?me parece un sistema medio muy vulnerable por eso pregunto  gracias por las explicaciones


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ago 11, 2011)

astr0b0y dijo:


> 1º.- y todo esto tendra algo que ver con los circuitos hybridos ??
> 2º.- y para el caso de telefonia movil obviamente toda la teoria del telefono fijo es completamente diferente no?



 Veamos:
1º un circuito híbrido o integrado realizará la función para la que ha sido creado, sea esta una función para teléfono u otra tarea.
2º pues si. Lo que te explicamos es solo válido para red fija.





matijuarez dijo:


> 1º los 50 volt si son de corriente continua deberian tener una caida de tension considerable al final de la linea,es asi?
> 2º trae algun problema aparejado?
> 3º otra pregunta es si las señales de audio la de las dos personas,estan codificadas digitalmente o si yo saco una muestra de esa señal y la veo directamente con un osciloscopio veria la grafica de las señales de las voces?



 Hola. Te comento al respecto:

1º No. No hay una caída de tensión considerable ya que para que la telefónica aplique los 50v sobre una línea telefónica, se debe dar una alta impedancia en el extremo del abonado. Por tanto, con poco o nada de consumo de corriente por ley de óhm no hay caída de tensión apreciable.
2º no te supe entender 
3º Si tu aplicas un osciloscopio en tu propia linea telefónica, podrás ver una imagen similar a la del dibujo que hice. Toda comunicación es digitalizada al interior de las plantas telefónicas, pero una vez se aplica al exterior vuelve a tomar su forma analógica, la que tu verás con tu osciloscopio.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Exacto muchahcos,...que pensaban? que es todo Tx y RX como en rs232? jajaja

esto del telefono viene de hace añares...donde esos conceptos ni se imaginaban 

audio...pura analógica..pura


----------



## astr0b0y (Ago 12, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Veamos:
> 1º un circuito híbrido o integrado realizará la función para la que ha sido creado, sea esta una función para teléfono u otra tarea.
> 2º pues si. Lo que te explicamos es solo válido para red fija.



hola datagenius...gracias por tu respuesta.

con respecto al circuito hybrido al que me referia:   estuve investigando y creo q su nombre correcto es "bobina hybrida" o "transformador hybrido" o "hybrida telefonica".

y segun he podido entender es el circuito encargado de separar las DOS señales de audio que ocurren en un telefono y poder enviarlas en un UNICO par de hilos...es decir transforma de cuatro hilos a dos hilos...y viceversa cuando llega la señal de dos hilos a la central publica se realiza lo inverso para poder tener las dos señales por separado.

saludos.


----------



## Miguelito241186 (Ago 12, 2011)

hola astroboy yo tengo información relacionada con telefonía, voy de salida pero mandame un correo a miguelalejandro241186 arroba gmail. com y te mando la info sale 

saludos


----------



## J2C (Ago 12, 2011)

astr0b0y

Es el "Transformador Híbrido" realizado con uno ó dos transformadores, es correcto como dices tu que convierte de dos hilos de la línea teléfonica a los 4 que son dos del auricular y dos del microfono.

Pero eso es antiguo y se usaba más bien en teléfonos con discado decádico (disco), se dejo de usar al colocarse circuitos integrados para procesar las señales del teléfono y las señales del DTMF (Dual Tone Multi Frequency) tal cual son los teléfonos actuales.

El híbrido sigue estando pero no como transformador, sino que se hace lo mismo dentro de la electrónica del integrado, hay integrados preparados especialmente para esa función.

Ese híbrido a transformador/es tiene una perdida de inserción de 3 dB, también se solia usar en los canales de Multiplez FDM entre las distintas centrales telefónicas "híbridos resistivos" realizados con 3 resistencias de 600Ω que cumplian la función con no tanta separación entre Tx y Rx y con una perdida de inserción de 6 dB.

Espero que se comprenda, cualquier duda por favor de reprenguntar.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elradista (Dic 1, 2011)

hola, gracias por la informacion que dan sobre teléfonos me ha servido, pero quiero hacerles una pregunta, que potencia se usa en la comunicación de los telefonos fijos, es decir, cuando ya estan los 8 volt establecidos y se comineza la TX y RX de señales con que potencia se TX y RX???


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Dic 2, 2011)

Buena pregunta  desde el punto de potencia de comunicación... ni idea... solo sé que no debe ser superior a 0dB.

 Visita este tutorial y revisa el post #4 por mayor información.

Pero si usas un osciloscopio te darás cuenta de que es muy pequeña, del orden de los 200mV

Saludos


----------



## elradista (Dic 2, 2011)

a ver si entendí, cuando se descuelga el teléfono se establece una caida de 8 volt dc, y sobre esta se TX y RX las señales de voz en el orden de los 200mV, es así, no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 2, 2011)

Claro, sin embargo la transmisión se realiza a unos 70V y puede llegar a unos 110V...

luego se transforma todo dentro del teléfono...antes con transformadores...ahora electrónicamente..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2011)

La tension que mencionas alrededor de 110V. es la señal del timbre de llamada, es de formato AC a 20Hz aprox.


----------



## J2C (Dic 2, 2011)

Que *fruta*, digo que transmisión a 70V ó 110V?.

Las centrales telefónicas electromecánicas y electrónicas trabajan con tensión de continua de 48V en la central.

Excepto la señal de llamada (ring) que es una alterna de entre 60 y 70 Volts pero *solo esta presente* mientras suena el teléfono llamado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elradista (Dic 2, 2011)

a ver si alguien me responde, mi duda esta en el nivel de señal que transmite un teléfono, ya entendí lo otro pero me hace falta saber esto del nivel de TX,


----------



## J2C (Dic 2, 2011)

elradista

Los niveles de audio que se manejan en las líneas telefonicas _si mal no recuerdo_ deberian ser:

A) Hacia la central cuando hablas por el microfono deberia ser *-4.0 dBv* (600Ω)
B) Hacia el auricular del teléfomo deberia ser *-3.0 dBv* (600Ω).

Te dejo para ti que conviertas dBv a Vols RMS, para mayores precisiones deberias fijarte en la serie *G* de las normas de *ITU-T*, hay versiones gratuitas disponibles en la página correspondiente.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## retrofit (Dic 2, 2011)

elradista dijo:


> hola, gracias por la informacion que dan sobre teléfonos me ha servido, pero quiero hacerles una pregunta, que potencia se usa en la comunicación de los telefonos fijos, es decir, cuando ya estan los 8 volt establecidos y se comineza la TX y RX de señales con que potencia se TX y RX???



El nivel de la señal de audio son -10dBm sobre 600 ohmios.

Saludos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Dic 2, 2011)

elradista dijo:


> a ver si entendí, cuando se descuelga el teléfono se establece una caida de 8 volt dc, y sobre esta se TX y RX las señales de voz en el orden de los 200mV, es así, no?



Eso es lo que yo he apreciado con mi osciloscopio cuando lo pongo en la línea telefónica mientras estoy conversando con alguien... (NOTA: si van a poner un osciloscopio en la línea telefónica como yo lo hice, deben de evitar que el enchufe del osciloscopio esté usando el terminal tierra, pues introduce ruido en la comunicación)

Estos 200mV son relativos y dependen de la calidad del aparato telefónico, tu central telefónica y la calidad de la línea telefónica... pero por sobre todo, de que si estas hablando lejos o cerca de la boquilla, hablas fuerte o con tono suave... ustedes entienden 

Y recuerda que te dejé unos enlaces a otro post donde salen las especificaciones de las normas de telecomunicación telefónica.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 3, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo he apreciado con mi osciloscopio cuando lo pongo en la línea telefónica mientras estoy conversando con alguien... (NOTA: si van a poner un osciloscopio en la línea telefónica como yo lo hice, deben de evitar que el enchufe del osciloscopio esté usando el terminal tierra, pues introduce ruido en la comunicación)
> 
> Estos 200mV son relativos y dependen de la calidad del aparato telefónico, tu central telefónica y la calidad de la línea telefónica... pero por sobre todo, de que si estas hablando lejos o cerca de la boquilla, hablas fuerte o con tono suave... ustedes entienden
> 
> ...



Para conectar un Osciloscopio a una línea telefónica tienes que usar los dos canales del Osciloscopio....

Uno de los canales lo pones en INV (Invertido).

Ahora con los mandos de "Posición Vertical" haces que las dos trazas coincidan en el centro de la pantalla.

Pon las sondas en X10 (para evitar sorpresas). 

La medida se hace conectando una sonda a un lado de la línea y la otra al otro lado de la linea, esto se denomina "Modo Diferencial".

La masa del Osciloscopio no puede hacer contacto con ninguno de los cables de la línea telefónica.

Ahora estamos en condiciones de hacer medidas sobre la línea telefónica.

Saludos.


----------

